# Help me with a score??



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

My friend got this deer on his trail cam and we where trying to estimate a score. Figured he was probably a 3 1/2yr old and we both agreed on that. However we are at a disagreement as of what the rack would score. I was thinking around 135....he saying around 100. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Impossible to tell from those pictures as cannot tell if there are brow tines and what the spread might be. Takes a lot more in all categories than that buck has to get to 135.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would say..115 range. Judgin on the pic.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

From the photos and lack of thickness in the rack I tend to agree with your buddy... The deer doesn't look very wide either, 100-110range as a guess. If you give him another year or two and you will have a real trophy there.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree nice young buck around probably 100-110


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Guessing 110-115. It takes a good buck to score 135. Most hunters who see a 140 class buck would swear he is boone and crockett. ...:!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

My guess would be 2 1/2 years old anound 100-110 B&C. Nice Buck!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know what hed score but hes definitely a nice buck !! i know id be proud to hang him on the wall !!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

100-115...I have a 136 hanging on the wall and he is alot bigger than that buck. That buck is still a shooter in my book though. Good luck getting him!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Does it really matter? Is he a trophy to you?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

It is always hard to judge from pictures, but that buck simply isn't close to the 135 inches you are hoping for. I'd say 110-115 as some others have said.
A 135 inch 8 pointer is a pretty large 8 point buck - that buck may be a 135 inch deer next season if he makes it.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

100 to 110


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with snook on the score.


----------

